# Aquarium Safe Sealant?



## Ben Mazur

Anyone know of any sealants, if it does exist. I need it.


----------



## Guest

All glass makes it.


----------



## Ben Mazur

Super, thanks.


----------



## Sprite42

You may also want to check your local Ace hardware. That is where I got mine. It was labeled "Aquarium Sealant"! I have used it on two 29 gallon fixer uppers, haven't had a problem since. It is 100% silicon. Be sure you work in an open area (well aerated) and let it cure the full 24 hours.


----------



## Ben Mazur

Ok, I'll check a hardware store first, then i'll place an order at my fish place.


----------



## goodie

Just be sure that it doesn't say mildew resistant or mildew proof.

GE 1 window and door vvvvvvv
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=21234


----------



## Ben Mazur

goodie said:


> Just be sure that it doesn't say mildew resistant or mildew proof.
> 
> GE 1 window and door vvvvvvv
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=21234


A post in that forum says my local canadian tire will carry one. I'll pick it up today or soon.


----------



## Matt201985

Good luck, deff 100% silicon, totally aquarium safe.


----------



## Ben Mazur

Man, I can't wait to show you guys this project when it's done. Quite odd.


----------



## Matt201985

what are u exactly doing??


----------



## Ben Mazur

Hmmmmm, converting a gumball machine into a betta tank.


----------



## Matt201985

Bad idea, the paint in gumball machines is very toxic. New and old one. Not a good idea. People have done it and every fish in it died. sry.


----------



## Ben Mazur

Hmm, what paint? The only area the fish would be in is a plastic sphere.


----------



## Matt201985

from inside the gumball machine, still, i wouldnt do it, nothing but horror stories ive heard. what size is the sphere?


----------



## Ben Mazur

I couldn't tell you. 

Here's a pic.


----------



## Matt201985

ok, this is where i draw the line, im sry but that is wayy to small, minimum size tank or bowl for a betta is one gal. That small of a size is cruel. not even enough room to swim. Do some research.


----------



## Ben Mazur

From my perspective it looks like what I have is atleast a gallon, that picture is a different model. But, I probaply won't have time for this anyways, I was just hoping to squeeze it in.


----------



## Matt201985

well, im sorry i snapped but when it comes to fish, i get protective, i treat fish as if they were human. My fish get treated with royalty and are very spoiled. I apologize.


----------



## Ben Mazur

No problem, I completely understand.


----------



## Matt201985

For future use, its best to research all u can before doing something, Wish i would have did that when i first started out, ud be surprised what u can learn from researching.


----------



## Ben Mazur

I didn't bother researching for this because I thought there wouldn't be any info. I was sure it had been done, but I doubted it had been done enough times for someone to write up about it or something. I'm going to look around now.


----------



## Ben Mazur

http://www.canadiantire.ca/assortments/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396670339&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474396670271&bmUID=1143328324377&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443284941&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true

How does this look?


----------

